# Glas operates his way to 17K



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Glas :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Done Glas .. a great achievement unlike your operating skills :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Iain* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
I just love that cartoon JS. :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats a lot of keystrokes........nice one Glas. 

ray::grin:ray::grin:ray: artytime


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great job Glas.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

nice job


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations ray:
Now that I am retired maybe I can get there.:4-compute:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Glas. Keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Iain! :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol JS - nice one! :grin:

Thanks all.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations Glas.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations and well done from me too :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks again GG and Dunedin.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Nicholas.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Glas, keep up the great work! (But you could use a refresher in your surgical arts!)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Adam. I think you'll find my surgical skills are top notch. :grin:


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Must be the scalpel's doing:wink:..... Congratulations! :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks amateur - nice to see you back!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations. . .

JC


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Doctor :grin: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

